# Game Thread: 4.5.05 Wizards vs. Celtics



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>41 - 31</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>39 - 34</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Boston leads season series 2 - 1


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">22.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>21.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>6.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>4.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">38.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're gonna lose this game. I just have that feeling. After reading the posts article on the Pacers game and them openly questioning why Kwame didn't play I think there is gonna be alittle discomfort setting in with EJ. 

Hughes isn't healthy, Etan's alittle nicked means bad news for the Wizards. 

Celtics are on a slide and they'll be playing without Antoine Walker but it won't matter because they have enough scorers to beat us. 

We're flying the Jamison flag to the rescue now. I just get that feeling. 

This is gonna be a bad loss. Heat hopefully beat the Bulls at home so we won't lose any ground.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't know what jazzy is talking about because I think we will easily win this one. it's at home and I just think Hughes had an off-night. I don't think his elbow had that much to do with his horrible shooting. in one of the game recaps he said that he would be ready for the Celtics game. Kwame is fine he just didn't get the minutes. Celtics are on a slide and are without Walker which will give us the leaning edge for the W.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nah. The celtics are tired of being put down, the Wizards are playing them at a bad time. Good game either way...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll call a loss if Walker is out, a win if Walker plays. Our team is weird like that.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tough game for the Wizards, they just have to win this one!


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

The Celtics are doing really badly right now, i'd actually be suprised if we lose...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Wizards will win in a blowout*

Walker isn't playing.

Jamison practiced and might.

Regardless, the Wizards will win this one easily.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Wiz favored by 4.5: 
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=156004


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Down 14 after 1 quarter. Not unexpected for me. Worst 1st qyarter of the season. No defense no offense, nothing from anyone basically. JJ and Jamsion terrible defense, Jamison taking bad shots, kwame comes in and misses a lay-up that he was probably pushed on but still should have made it. Hughes is playing like he's nicked. Etan drops a pass right in his hands that Kwame shuffles him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I second that, horrible first quarter. The JJ/Jamison/Etan frontcourt is just death defensively. Not that the bench helped out much when they came in.

On another note, I don't have the slightest interest in seeing Boston in the playoffs. I have a feeling they'll beat us down with little trouble. I think Chicago would make a much better series.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we play the worst zone defense in the league yet we spend long periods of time in it. Everyone gets confused, and looses their man. Jefferson has abused Etan since coming in the game. This is terrible. 

Offense just isn't flowing at all. Jamison is starting to get going just alittle bit. 

We are stagnanat because of the line-up change we probably should have eased back into it at least let Jamison come off the bench this game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

At least we kept it close enough, relatively speaking.

How about Arenas getting 15 FT attempts in a half? More than all of Boston combined.

Etan played well on offense, something we definitely needed, but on defense, eh ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For the life of me I just don't understand what EJ is thinking with his sub pattern. Etan was hurting the Celtics and getting to the line and he pulls him for Ruffin for the last 7 minutes or so. Ruffin of course doesn't score the whole time. 

I just don't get it. 

JJ is just taking up space and time. He's not scoring or defending or rebounding. Plus Pierce is killing him. Wasn't it said somewhere theat he could guard Pierce. Thats a joke.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Arenas 12/15 from the line...did I hear that right? Man...I have a feeling the free throw shooting is gonna even out, but we played with a lot more energy in the 2nd quarter so hopefully that keeps up....don't know how to call this one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

At this point I smell a 1st rd playoff defeat to a team we should prbably beat in the Cards. We're a solid team and have good talent. I just don't see EJ coaching us well enough match-up wise well enough for us to do any damage. 

I think the Bulls clearly have a better system and the Celtics seems more coordinated .

We can still win this game and I expect us to make a run and bring it close. I just don't think EJ has a clue with close to our full roster how to use the talent.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah the refs are going to try to even out that FT disparity which doesn't inspire alot of confidence in our ability to win this game.

We'll have to come out in the 3rd and make a run immediately or I don't like our chances, if we stay down 9-10 going into the 4th I say we lose.

JJ/Jamison/Etan is the worst defensive frontcourt in the league, no help D, and just let guys score on them inside easily. Unless we start forcing them to jumpers they will get 120 tonight. 

Did Eddie Jordan even gameplan for this game? It seems like we came out unprepared for everything Boston did.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

To use a phrase I've been saying a lot lately -- if we win this one, I'll be in spite of EJ, not in any way because of him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're gonna need 50 from Gilbert tonight. Hughes is dead so far, Jamison sleep along with JJ.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Got to laugh at Buckhantz, saying "Man, this team is just on fire. When someone is this hot, there's just nothing you can do." Hmm, how about not giving them open shots from any and everywhere on the court on three out of four possessions?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta get outta this damn zone. We're giving up the easy wide open 3's there's too much confusion. Zone doesn't work with a team that gambles for steals. Thats the damn problem. 

And will Etan Find Blount this century please.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jamison is carrying the offense in the third, but when nobody plays a lick of quality or even average defense, it doesn't really matter.

EDIT: Well, I suppose if he's just going to keep hitting three after three, we'll eventually be all the way back regardless.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

man, Kwame shows great signs like that shovel pass to Ruffin for the dunk and that drive to the hoop. then he does 3 straight bad plays: misses both foul shots, gets technical for defensive 3 sec, and then misses shovel pass from Arenas. I wish he would just stay consistant on both ends.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Juan dixon is doing horribly, and even i have to admit Kwame is really sucking it!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Seriously Larry, take a game off. I appreciate the effort, but I'd much rather see you miss a game or two to let the arm rest than see this kind of effort on offense.

Note: not inspired by any specific play, just his general offense tonight and the last game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well the Kwame/Ruffin frontline defensively have cut the Celtics off inside if we can get the perimeter stopped we might win this game. Jamison getting in a groove and Arenas has been Arenas.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Is anyone else just waiting for EJ to bring in Jeffries and Etan for Kwame and Ruffin? You know it's coming ...

(Heh we actually just grabbed the lead at 92-91, but I feel odd posting something non-negative about this game)


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ruffin and Kwame both hurt on the same play :dead: Normally I wouldn't mind the former, but in this game, he's been wrecking house.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mad scramble. we blew that whole play. Hughes missing that 3 was huge. He just isn't hitting his shot tonight. Arenas threw a tough pass to Kwame. 
Gotta suck it up right now on both ends.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Larry is killing us tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn we gotta get Etan outta there. He's the one giving up all the buckets inside. Maybe put JJ in


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Larry is killing us tonight.


 5-29 going back to last game. Like I mentioned earlier, if it is in any way related to the arm, I'd so prefer to see him take a game or two off.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta switch, Kwame on Jefferson he's killing us. Etan's man defense is terrible.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Blah; that summarizes how I feel right about now about this game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn as soon as Etan comes back in. they get to the hoop his lateral movement has been pathetic. Get him on the move and he can't recover.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man Larry is just not giving it to us tonight. Bad passes, missed shots, suspect defense. He's trying he just doesn't have it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Who would've ever guessed that Ruffin going out would be the beginning of our downfall?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jefferson fouled out, Ruffin brought back in for Etan, lead down to six, 2:20 left. Here we go ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man Larry has killed us on both ends. He just had his worse game ever possibly. But he tried playing with a sore elbow. Can't fault him for that. GP has killed us tonight finding shooters.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

A team usually wins when they have 7 guys in double figures and that's what the celtics had tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well we're gonna lose and I figured as much. Again EJ's use of the roster I think caused us problems. Surely not the only reason we lost. Hardly no bench points giving up easy baskets in the paint early in the game. Hughes playing a bad floor game. 

I think we should change our starting line-up. Go Kwame at center and Ruffin at 4 with Jamison at 3. It gives us our best defensive team. With Jamison back our defense is gonna really slump with that starting unit. JJ and Jamison are just not physical enough and Etan just can't move and recover. We also need to stay away from that zone defense. 

Heat are spanking the Bulls which helps but losing 2 games at home to 2 teams beneath us is terrible. 

I got a feeling though we're gonna beat the Pistons tomorrow. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I haven't gone through the stats yet, but really, there was little reason that I saw from watching the game to indicate we should have been in it at all. We probably had a decent free throw advantage for most of it, but that has to be it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

It just kills me that in that little span when Etan came back in we lost the game. Ruffin was doing a good job switching and covering Etan comes back in and it falls apart.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MJG said:


> I haven't gone through the stats yet, but really, there was little reason that I saw from watching the game to indicate we should have been in it at all. We probably had a decent free throw advantage for most of it, but that has to be it.


The amount of fouls the Celtics commit in a game is amazing. This is their pattern. Without the fouls we lose by 20 probably. Its amazing to watch a team shoot themselves in the foot so often with the fouls. This should have been a blow out win for the Celtics.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Larry is costing himself mucho dolares. He's gotta rest his damn pansy *** body and pick up the damn pace


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

it becomes sad when you have to have Larry score 20+ to win games. it seems like he's the X-factor. Arenas is always contributing, Antawn did a lot better then he did before he was hurt, and surprisingly Ruffin contributed to both ends(although light) but if Larry isn't connecting we aren't winning it looks like.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Man someone needs to tell Larry to just sit the hell down. Whats the point of him playing and shooting 3-16 every game? He's been a liability offensively. We need him healthy for the playoffs, just tell the guy rest.

Our defense is starting to finally catch back up with us, the book is out on us, ANY team can get an open 3 point shot on us and Boston exposed that. We give up open 3s and our interiorr D is pathetic, we made Al Jefferson look like Tim Duncan. We're 1 and done in the playoffs at this point, no way a good coach like Skiles doesn't expose us. 

EJ is having problems motivating the team, we need everybody bringing it hard and nobody was doing that until the 4th quarter. It just seems like we're choking under the pressure down the stretch here. Getting the 42nd win seems to be some huge, impossible obstacle. 

Start Kwame damnit, the interior D is way to bad with Jamison/Jeffries/Etan in there. 

Arenas/Jamison combine for 70, we should of won this game. If Hughes gave his normal 20 and we played any defense we would of won but alas this team is really just choking under the playoff pressure. Arenas is the only one who rises to the occassion and plays with a sense of urgency. Things not looking good right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Glen Consor should be tripped into a bed of spikes. Why he is our bball analyst is beyond me. Sometimes he says things that make Brian James face turn funny like what the hell is he talking about. 

He is almost as bad as the saying alot but nothing takes of Scot Layden on NBATV. He's another tv blowhard.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Man someone needs to tell Larry to just sit the hell down. Whats the point of him playing and shooting 3-16 every game? He's been a liability offensively. We need him healthy for the playoffs, just tell the guy rest.
> 
> Our defense is starting to finally catch back up with us, the book is out on us, ANY team can get an open 3 point shot on us and Boston exposed that. We give up open 3s and our interiorr D is pathetic, we made Al Jefferson look like Tim Duncan. We're 1 and done in the playoffs at this point, no way a good coach like Skiles doesn't expose us.
> 
> ...



OT: just loling at ure sig


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Man someone needs to tell Larry to just sit the hell down. Whats the point of him playing and shooting 3-16 every game? He's been a liability offensively. We need him healthy for the playoffs, just tell the guy rest.
> 
> Our defense is starting to finally catch back up with us, the book is out on us, ANY team can get an open 3 point shot on us and Boston exposed that. We give up open 3s and our interiorr D is pathetic, we made Al Jefferson look like Tim Duncan. We're 1 and done in the playoffs at this point, no way a good coach like Skiles doesn't expose us.
> 
> ...



I agree man. I'm just pissed off because its obvious, now my brief run down of each player and what the hell they are doing right now. 


Arenas- playing and trying harder than anyone. BUT defensively he's resting and giving up 3's. 

Hughes- forcing everything but going hard. Defense has been good most nights his offense though seems to come and go. 

Jamison- back from injury had a good spurt tonight but he seems to play better at 3 than he does at 4. Played solid D on Pierce tonight. 

Kwame- playing so damn passive too much. Has no confidence in his post moves and generally stands around and plays pissed off because he's not getting the minutes he wants. Is a soldier for playing on a sore foot but has to get aggressive and just overpower people and be alot more selfish. Selfishness is what he needs. He needs to start scoring and being actively aggressive. 

JJ - tipping through the damn tulips, playing so soft and passive, looks lost. 

Etan terrible defensively, covers no ground at all, is scoring and being active on offense but seems to give up as many as he scores. 

Ruffin- great effort plays strong, plays well fits in the gaps, but offensively has no clue and is playing foul prone we get in the penalty after he enters the game. 

Dixon- a gunner who is terrible defensively. 

Blake- another gunner who only looks to shoot 3's. 

Profit- playing like a 10 day guy. 

Damone Brown- probably deserves JJ's minutes, can score some, and is alot more active. 

EJ- bad subs, stupid philosophy, instills no confidence, offensive minded, inconsistent in his gameplan's.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree man. I'm just pissed off because its obvious, now my brief run down of each player and what the hell they are doing right now.
> 
> 
> Arenas- playing and trying harder than anyone. BUT defensively he's resting and giving up 3's.
> ...


Your player run down really puts it into perspective that this isn't really that talented of a team. We have NO bench, we have no toughess inside, none of our bigs can hit a jumper, and this team has a crazy low B-Ball IQ from the coach always playing zone to players on the court making dumb turnovers and taking stupid shots. 

Maybe we should just be happy to be in the playoffs? But can we even clinch that? We could concievably lose the next 9 games, stranger things have happened. I really don't think we need to stick with these same group of guys next year, we really need some defensive veterans who are smart. Arenas is basically Iverson, so build around him the way Philly did, with defensive veterans. 

And Hughes even defensively was letting Gary Payton get by him every time. 

We're just limping into the playoffs right now. 2 home losses to Boston and Indy? Before these 2 games we had only lost 3 East teams all year, this feels like a big choke job. I know none of these guys have been in a playoff race before, but you gotta step up and play with urgency.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Glen Consor should be tripped into a bed of spikes. Why he is our bball analyst is beyond me. Sometimes he says things that make Brian James face turn funny like what the hell is he talking about.
> 
> He is almost as bad as the saying alot but nothing takes of Scot Layden on NBATV. He's another tv blowhard.


What'd Consor say?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I do think we're a good team that needs to be refocused and the roster and rotation paired down real tight. 

I want, Kwame, Hughes, Arenas, Jamiison,Haywood and Etan back next year. I want everyone else gone. I think if healthy Kwame can be our low post scorer the injuries, him missing games and not being part of the rotation have hurt him this season. I think he can recapture last season's form if healthy and then some. I like Arenas, Jamison, and Hughes as our scorers and Haywood and Etan make up one good center so we're fine their. What hurts us is the Hayes. Dixon, JJ, and Blake quandry. Neither even maxed out talent wise helps us much. We need an upgrade there. If we got some tough Ruben Patterson type vets in the mix we can be alright. 

I'm not pessimistic on our team as a whole I think EJ just misuses some of the parts. We need to drastically shorten the bench. We don't really have a bench. 1 guard, 1 big and 1 forward is all that needs to play. The starters with kwame being one needs to play 35 + minutes a night together. We can beat teams with that sorta rotation the whole lets go 10 deep of ineffective players route doen't work. 

Things will work out Ernie is a very smart and capable gm.


----------

